# Brand new style of betting (UK only) - ALLvALL.com



## ALL v ALL (Sep 18, 2017)

Hello everyone, not sure if this is the right place to put this but I want to tell you about a brand new betting site - not just another clone of one of the thousands of betting sites, but a totally new spin on betting. 

Think football pools vs the lottery vs acca bets vs predictors. It uses a pools based system on it's weekly games, where everyone pays in to the same pot which the jackpots are taken from, but this is done differently - because it uses a points based system to determine the winners, this means that the jackpot is guaranteed to be won every single week! There are no-odds and you don't need to get every prediction right to win, you just need to get more right than the other players. 

There are currently 3 games to play, all are weekly football games, all using the same 10 (ish) selected matches for the week (usually mostly Premier League games or matches involving a PL team). All games are just £5 to enter each week, but you are only allowed 1 entry per game, per week. This means that no-one can pay more to gain an advantage, everyone gets the same chance to win each week. 

Not only that but each game has 2 mini-games with progressive jackpots which will build up over the weeks and every ticket gets entered into free prize draws. So if your fed up of missing out on an acca but a game or a goal or 2, or think that winning the football pools is rarer than the dodo or think the 1 in 45 million chance of winning the lottery is a tad too high or do weekly predictors anyway and are good at it and fancy making some money out of it, then check out *https://www.allvall.com* and have a go. Last entry is at 12.30pm (lunchtime) every Saturday, but don't leave it to the last minute and miss out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*(Sorry everyone but this is a UK only site for punters who live in the UK)*


----------

